# Detailer Needed



## evo330 (Mar 9, 2014)

Any1 know any gd detailers that do the Glasgow are? Cheers


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Gordon at defined details is a great guy. 

Danny


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

gordons a good guy very established also jonny and andy from tlc detailing


----------



## evo330 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thx guys!!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Gordon is the only person I would let touch a machine polisher to my car... I would say I'm pretty capable with the machine polisher and have attended 2 classes with Gordon (a one to one and a group), but cause I know I wouldn't be able to achieve the results he gets I get him to do it and after 5 cars he's never failed to impress!


----------



## evo330 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think il give gordon a phone cheers wmd!! One of the fellow scottish members mentioned u had used Macklin Motors!! What do think of them? Iv got my car booked in there? Cheers


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

you won't regret it... 

LOL the less said the better... I bought my car from Macklins... sales team (particularly Sam who has left now) were fantastic... Almost everyone in the garage is really good and the tech is really good, but despite the fact Macklins is 2.3 miles away from me I travel the hour through to Nobles because of the way the service manager (M. Simpson) has treated me on 2 separate occasions, you would have honestly thought I was a homeless guy going in there for a heat never mind a customer who just gave them 70k. But others use them and haven't had problems with her so maybe I just caught her at a bad time of the month. 

BTW on a side note if you are interested in any meets or anything just give me a shout as theres a few NON GTROC meets coming up that GTR owners are going to and from that I think it will be easier to get to know people and get more people interested in GTROC meets


----------

